# Black gsd coat different?



## Jacobysma (Jun 17, 2009)

My pup Jacoby is my first full-blooded gsd and is obviously black, but my question is does he just have a standard coat or do blacks have a different style coat from the traditional black & tan? He doesn't really have an undercoat (granted he is just 6 mos) and his hair is pretty flat except around his neck. He is a carbon copy of his dad and his mom was a standard black and tan with a plush coat. Thanks!







[/img]


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Black GSD can have all kinds of coats, same as the Black and Tans a variety.

He looks like he has the standard coat, and his coat looks so shiny and silky I want to reach in my computer and pat him!!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He looks like he has a tighter coat than most.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx a bi-color, has a tighter coat as well. I think it depends on the genetics over coloring. Your pups coat may get thicker as the seasons change. Onyx never really got a winter coat til she turned 2. She looks sleek and shiney like Jacoby.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Tika has a tighter coat and she is a sable.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

We have a 1 yr old long-coat pup like that here too.








Was told that blacks have a black undercoat, our 1st black as well.
She does not have a typ. plush undercoat, it's very light may get thicker with Adult coat at 2 yr old.
Most of her coat is long & silky, slight waviness & lays close to the skin.
Thicker on her top-line & tail, some curls that are wiry on her croup.
But her tail does not have a fluff factor, it's all hair. 










The funny thing is she can be swimming, get out of the water & with one shake she does not look like she was ever in the water.
Will never have to worry about hot spots with this dog.








With my German Show dogs, I use 2 towels and never get them dry!!
Hours later they are still damp to the touch.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Our solid black girl, Dareya, has a fairly thick coat. Not overly long, and it didn't "look" like she had that much undercoat....until she started shedding out this spring!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

just as Heidi W said... any color gsd can have any coat type.

my female is a bi color and in her adolescent years, her coat was even tighter than the OP's dog. it wasn't until 2 or 3 that her coat started to thicken up and grow noticeably longer, especially around her chest, neck and shoulders. around 6 or 7 her coat became noticeably fuller again - but she's still considered to have a "tight coat".

here's Gia with her lab buddy, Nautica, for comparison:


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna has a tight coat as well...she's a 9 month bicolor and her shedding is slight. It happens, but not in the giant furball sheds. She's gotten a little fluffier around the neck, but that's bout it.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

My black has a normal coat..although his is VERY thick....


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: aubieAnna has a tight coat as well...she's a 9 month bicolor and her shedding is slight. It happens, but not in the giant furball sheds. She's gotten a little fluffier around the neck, but that's bout it.


That's funny! Allie is a bicolor and her coat is exactly like that...no furballs, and just a little fluffier around the neck. The most I see her shed is right now, when it is 90 degrees out! And even then, I don't really see it, just can get it off with a brush


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

My Lulu looks a lot like Jacoby except she has humungo ears (LOL) and looks like a thinner tail, she has shorter black hair and it feels to me like she has an undercoat (I can't get to her skin on her back, feels like very short wool or something under her fur) she also dries off almost instantly.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Maybe becuase he was born in the winter, he didn't developed an undercoat? 

Otto is a very dark black and red. Both his grand fathers are pure blacks, grandmothers both black and red. 









His coat is very thick and soft. When I sent him and my 8 year old female to be shedded out in april, the groomer pulled a litter of furballs off her, not much off Otto. Then 2 weeks ago, he looked like a nappy sweater. I shedded a whole step can full of fur off him!

In hindsight, I didn't notice how much undercoat he had becuase it doesn't come off him like it does my female. It's all black and doesn't shed in clumps like hers does.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IMO you have to wait for the dog to mature before you can gauge what the coat actually is. A 4-6 month old is still getting in the adult coat, no undercoat has yet grown in. After the second year and the Winter season has gone, then you will see what it actually is. I think though that the bi-colors have a tight coat in general. I don't see long coated bi's at all? Anyone have one, I would love to see a bi-coat!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI don't see long coated bi's at all? Anyone have one, I would love to see a bi-coat!!


from one of my local rescues:










from google:










but i agree... amongst stock coats -- bi colors do seem to have tighter coats more often then not.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

Heres my girl, she has a very tight coat. Around her neck area is probably the longest. She also doesnt shed much between shedding seasons. Which I love!

Please excuse the brown nose...here we are working on the long down stay.


----------

